# For those who like pictures!



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*For those who like pictures! PART I*

Some detail pictures of my Eos.

















































































































































































































_Modified by bjorngra at 12:02 PM 9-27-2006_


_Modified by bjorngra at 9:44 AM 10-8-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics man.







I should take some like that of my Eos aswell.


----------



## Smartfish (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Wow. You can set the interior temp to 20 degrees in your car! (Yeah, I know...)


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

nice pics..what digital camera did you use? im in the market for a new one...pics look great


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

Awesome pics...I've got new wallpaper now...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Niker (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (gizmopop)*

Save Picture, see Features:
It's a Sony DSC-R1!!! A wonderful piece of technics!
Can you make some more photos from a larger angle??


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (Niker)*

Did you see the links in my signature. I wil post more pics, with the roof up and down.
Yes it's a Sony DCR-R1. It's a superb camera, better than a Canon Eos 350D, which I had before. All the funtions of a DSLR. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Niker (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

The software that u used says Adobe Photoshop CS Mac........
What did you use it for? Postprosessing or for Resizing??
They are so brilliant!


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

is the VW Eos RWD? 
(please dont shoot me =/)


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_ better than a Canon Eos 350D

lol that's not saying a whole lot








Great pics! Check that, fantastic pics, the best i've seen of an EOS from an owner (not just quality but eye as well)! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

Great pictures bjorngra! What is that light at the bottom of the right mirror? (last picture) Is it an extra and if yes in which package?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (si9ma25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *si9ma25* »_is the VW Eos RWD? 
(please dont shoot me =/)

No, it's FWD.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Is there any way to change the color of the lighting on the dash? The red lit instruments would not have been my first choice.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (northvw)*

Lights up blue at night. only the MDA and needles are red


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

Hello, bjorngra. These are great.
Especially since I have been switched by VW to a silver/black sport package with 18" Samarkand wheels and PDC, I really appreciate your pics. With the silver paint, the big chrome nose blends in better, although more of it will show on my car with the smaller US license plate. Hopefully I'll have it by this time next month....
Could you post a smilar pic like Swordfish did to show the full side profile with the roof down, and the wheels turned only slighty toward the camera? That is probably the most attractive shot if you shoot it from a slightly higher angle as if you were standing near it.
Another nice shot would be slightly from the front side and maybe slightly from the rear quarter with the roof up and the windows down so people can see the beautiful coupe-look with no B-pillar. A truly beautiful and unique look these days.
For now I will live vicariously through your pics and comments. Please keep them coming!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Is there any way to change the color of the lighting on the dash? The red lit instruments would not have been my first choice.









Just check out any new VW, the lighting layouts are the same in all!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (notawagon)*

I have posted some pictures made in the evening, but it's more difficult as I thought. I need some practice to make better pics at night. 
Further I have only removed some dust and dirt from the pics in Adobe Photoshop of course
on a Mac.








The lights in the mirrors are in a 'Light and Sight' package. I don't know if it's
on your option lists? It look cool.










_Modified by bjorngra at 12:06 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

very impressive images....a lot of pics you could probably fool people into thinking it was a MKV Jetta/GTI


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a MKV GLI owner, and I simply love the look of the silver EOS. If my GF hadn't just bought a white jetta, I'd tell her to get this lol


----------



## dragonpassat (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

Your pictures are better than the ones in the brochure! Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bitek (Jul 2, 2006)

awesome pictures. Send them to VW. Maybe they will buy them from you.


----------



## MAJT (Aug 20, 2006)

wow those are nice pics, I just bid on that camera on ebay I liked them so much


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

Those Bi-xenons are amazing, bull**** they are not standard for almost 40K


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (dfwvw)*

They are not standard but worth the money. The dynamic corner lighting very nice! Underneath 40kmh there is an extra lamp that fades in when you drive into a corner. (2)
1) The big light in the left is of course the Xenon headlight. This light turns when you turn into a corner (above 40 kmh). It's works great.
2) This is the dynamic corner lighting when you drive slower than 40kmh. For example when you steer left the light goes on and fades out. It also going on when you use the flashing lights.
3) The blue bulb light is the flashing (blinking) light.
4) Underneath the blue bulb light there is the citylight ??
5) Headlight washers


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

wow cool i didnt know that.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (dfwvw)*

Comprehensive, amazingly clear photos!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

I am not embarrassed to say-- I keep looking at your pictures in anticipation of mine arriving in a few LONG months----love the detail and the angles.......... living vicariously thru your lense.
bump to keep it at the top


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (just-jean)*

I am in pain here.....
That last night time shot was gorgeous....
How about another at night with the top down, slightly from the rear so the dash board lights show only a little. Just a glimpse...
I can't wait to get my silver/black 18" Sport pkg hopefully this month....
Pain. Keep it coming....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (bjorngra)*

Bjorngra, since you're an absolute wizard with the camera, could you or maybe one of the other Europeans post a picture of your Eos at night with the rear foglights on? I can't recall seeing any pictures with rear foglights on.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

OK, I will make a picture with the foglights on. I think it's just one on the left. I hope it doesn't rain. The weather is not so good at the moment.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART I (bjorngra)*

Sweet Pictures, I like em


----------



## EURjus2slo (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART I (fastgermancar)*

Awesome pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanorion16 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART I (bjorngra)*

you need gas


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART I (bjorngra)*

Very beautiful! You've taken some extremely creative pictures of your Eos. I'm inspired to do the same when my "baby" is delivered.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: For those who like pictures! PART I (bjorngra)*

sorry - i switch to dutch for a moment--
Bjorn, die foto''s zijn werkelijk top, als VW ze nou zo in de brochure zet!
Waar zit jij ergens in Nederland?, zit zelf in Zuidhorn, groninge,
chris


----------

